# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  احراز هویت

## Mahdia5

با سلام خدمت دوستان و برنامه نویسان محترم


بنده میخواستم یک سیستم احراز هویت ساده برای سایت MVC ام درست کنم.


در سایت های مختلفی دیدم که سیستم 
ASP.Net Identity
نسخه 2.0 معرفی کردند.
معرف حضورتون هست که این سیستم با نسخه قبلی خودش سازگار نیست، همچنین کار باهاش بسیار پیچید است.


من خواستم یک سیستم ساده درست کنم با مکانیزم *بهینه* و البته شبیه به 
Identity 2.0
ولی نمیدونستم چجوری میشه راهنمایی ام کنید.


راستش طراحی پایگاه داده من به شرح زیر است:


نام دیتابیس: DataBase
تعداد جدول: 2
نام جداول: 
1- Users
2- Roles


فیلد های جدول Users:
1- Username
2- Password
3- Role
4- Email


فیلد های جدول Roles:
1-Role


من در پروژه ام Aria دارم به صورت زیر:
1- Admins
2- Teachers
3- Students


و یک Controller به نام:
AccountController
میخوام طرف توی صفحه Index این کنترلر وقتی Login کرد نقش او از دیتابیس خونده بشه و به Aria مربوطه ارسال بشه.
با سپاس

----------


## ali_md110

از Jwt استفاده کنید

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام.
identity پیچیده نیست نیاز به این داره که مدتی وقت بزارید.
اکثر نفرات فکر می کنند چون آمادس پس به راحتی باید بالا بیاد و باهاش بشه کار کرد. من خودم هم همین فکر رو می کردم.
به نظرم اگه 2 هفته روی identity  وقت بزارین می تونید تمام جنبه های اون مسلط بشین.
موفق باشید.

----------

